# Great old postcard if you need inspiration-Greasy Spoon Cafe



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this while researching another old building. Yeah its either retouched or photoshopped but its still a great postcard and would be great on someones layout, have to find a way to integrate some of the qoutes on this onto my layout. The "pies" quote according the Benny Hill should say "Pies like Mom made: $1.00, pies like Mom tried to make but couldnt: 50 cents"


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice 'air condtioning'... 

...wonder if the pic was taken before or after the grease fire? 

That said, it looks a lot like the cheapo piko (or is it Pola?) buildings.


----------

